# Tire Mounting question



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I am bored to DEATH and this place needs something to talk about...

Has anyone had any difficulty finding shops (Discount, NTB, etc) that can mount and balance 19" tires?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I did, but there's a new specialty shop in Austin that's doing them now.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I did, but there's a new specialty shop in Austin that's doing them now.


So I take that to mean that Discount doesn't do em? I would expect they'd be as popular over in your neck of the woods.

I thought you had 18"s.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

There might be a Discount here or there that is equipped to do them.

I do have 18's, but those are hard to find proper installers for too.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I had 19"s on my Audi TT. I had two different Discount Tires here in Houston work on them at various times.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Go to the Tire Rack site and look for their installers. They list what they can handle and typicalloy they do a better job, with less wheel damage than others.

And they aren't limited to Tire Rack tires being installed.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Go to the Tire Rack site and look for their installers. They list what they can handle and typicalloy they do a better job, with less wheel damage than others.
> 
> And they aren't limited to Tire Rack tires being installed.


Thanks for the idea.

Maybe we have a bunch of slackers around here description wise. The only installers who list any size at all are Goodyear, and they only handle up to 17."


----------

